# Hitch A Ride For Tuna Fishing In Kayaks



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I was looking for a boat to take me and a couple other kayak fisherman out to the oil rigs, so we can catch huge yellow fin tuna on our Kayaks. If anyone knows anybody that would do that please let me know.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

No takers? I am willing to pay!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I can see the law suit now.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

someone should take these guys out not as a charter just have them pay for their share and sign a waiver not to sue have it notorized before u leave the dock and have the agreement that that u are the captain in charge if u get out there and dont feel comfortable with them launching due to weather conditions they stay on the boat that would be great to video yaks will get more bites especialy with tuna because they are quiet but why go all the way to the rigs try first around the edge then the nipple or 131 in a yak bet u get a few yellowfin just offshore of the edge


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

No lawsuit! I take full responsibility for my own actions. I go offshore all the time in my kayak and catch tons of fish. All I want is to have a chance to catch some yellow fin tuna from my kayak and make a really cool video about it. I have a Pro angler 14 and its made to fish like this. If you look on my threads that I post you will see how extreme I fish from my Kayak.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Lawsuit? Jesus people. I don't sign a waiver when I go fishing with my buddies. The mothership idea is done all the time. When we get our hydraulic system back up I'll talk to my buddy about it. We have thrown around the idea in the past. I'll PM you if we can make it happen. Waiver and lawsuit free!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Transporting the equipment would be the logistics of it all.... Not sure why anyone would want to sue anyone, but I think it would be a lot of fun....


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Kenton said:


> Lawsuit? Jesus people. I don't sign a waiver when I go fishing with my buddies. The mothership idea is done all the time. When we get our hydraulic system back up I'll talk to my buddy about it. We have thrown around the idea in the past. I'll PM you if we can make it happen. Waiver and lawsuit free!


Thanks Kenton! Hope to hear from you!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Good point Jim. You'd need a cuddy probably to have an area to lash the kayaks onto. Lunching would be cake. Retrieving might be a little tricky in rocky seas. But def fun, like you said.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

What would happen if one of those fishing from a kayak was injured, maimed or killed in transit to and from the rigs or while fishing there? These guys want to do it for the first time, no prior experience kayak fishing like that and in that environment. Nothing personal against them but the bottom line is that it would put a lot of responsibility on the operator of the boat.

I have seen 10 foot sharks mouth the feet and props of outboard engines while drifting around the rigs fishing. I think that being in a plastic boat sitting low on the water would be an adrenaline pumping experience when that 10 foot shark mouths the kayak to try and figure out if it's something it can eat.

How about this one, one of the people on a kayak, decides to catch said shark, hooks it and is getting towed off into the sunset. What do you do chase after him or collect the other 4 or 5 kayaks scattered around the rig and then chase after him? If I wanted to fish like that I would get on an experienced mother ship charter that would make it a fun and safe experience.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kayakers encounter sharks that size all the time especially here in Cali . Its a shame that when a kid asks to go fishing these days or kayakers want to do a mothership trip the first thing that comes to peoples mind is law suit . Sad world we live in owell

I understand what u mean though people will so for anything these days just sucks thats the way it is .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It can be done, check this out.

http://youtu.be/1QxBcWr7Qb8

http://youtu.be/EpbNMk7Y3ic


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

It would be a blast!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Add me to the list to go. I can peddle a hobie but not that far!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have thought about doing that with a couple buddies but the issue I ran into was how to transport the PA's. Their weight alone is about the same as a person plus with how big they are it would be tough to take even two yaks. Storage for the ride becomes an issue also because you don't want the yaks bouncing around and getting torn up in rough seas. I did have a good idea for recovery I thought of mounting a pully to the t-top and hoisting the yak back in like that. The conclusion we came to was that you really need a large vessel to pull off a trip like that and make it worth it. What if you have to go all the way to nakika or farther to find the fish? Then you need a lot of range and plan on at least a two day trip. I don't think it is realistically doable in a center console but a larger vessel would make it possible and likely the most epic kayak trip ever.


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

What an awesome idea! I'd haul y'all to the rigs in a heartbeat if I had a boat that could handle the load. I'd pay good money to catch some YFT in a kayak. 

In response to all the talks about law suits and liability... Anyone that is so closed minded that they would shoot the idea down immediately you don't want to go with anyways. I understand the risks and liability the captain would assume, but this can all be cover with a simple waiver signed by all parties. Not a big deal at all. 

Might be worth the ride over to south LA if you don't have any luck around here. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You may think I'm closed minded but I'm just trying to look at the big picture. I also said that it would be more fun and safer doing that kind of trip with a mother ship type charter that has experience with it.

To make that trip happen all you have to do is contact those guys, load up your boat and head off into the deep blue sea. I'd like to see some great posts of the trip like some of those I found on youtube.

I wouldn't even think of going on a trip like that unless it was with an experienced mother ship charter. they know how to make it happen and are equipped to make it safe and fun. 

Check out this link, I think it will speak for itself.

http://www.bigwatersedge.com/index.php?page=islander_trip


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Lawsuit? Jesus people. I don't sign a waiver when I go fishing with my buddies. The mothership idea is done all the time. When we get our hydraulic system back up I'll talk to my buddy about it. We have thrown around the idea in the past. I'll PM you if we can make it happen. Waiver and lawsuit free!


No worries mon.....a van stal 789 will handle most blackfins....huh?


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

i would go on a trip like this in a heartbeat. If it ever happens, let me know. I will sign a waiver or whatever.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

It has been done in Venice at times. Not something for the novice thrill seekers. Many would LIKE to do it but not many are that EXPERIENCED enough to do it. There are serious issues to deal with. Once the kayak is off the transport boat the yakers are out of law suit potential until back to the vessel. All this is usually done near a manned rig so emergency situations have a better chance to be dealt with.

Think hard and plan well before undertaking something like this. There may be some papers to sign first.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

weedline said:


> yaks will get more bites especialy with tuna because they are quiet b


Null and void. Irrelevant.

Anyway, I know Kevin Beech did this last year, for a TV show too, I might add. I too, would love to accomplish this feat one day. Old fashioned Nantucket sleigh ride!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

a said:


> No worries mon.....a van stal 789 will handle most blackfins....huh?


Dude, you need to let it go that someone stole your damn reels. It wasn't me. And if you need proof, i can prove that it wan't me, i have purchase receipts for the reel i sold. Also, if you need more evidence than that, i'd love to come to your house and "talk" it over with my boot up your ass. Call me a thief again, asshole.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Kenton said:


> Dude, you need to let it go that someone stole your damn reels. It wasn't me. And if you need proof, i can provide it that it wan't me, i have purchase receipts for the reel i sold. Also, if you need more evidence than that, i'd love to come to your house and "talk" it over with my boot up your ass. Call me a thief again, asshole.


WHAAAT?! LOL!!! Make sure ya'll turn on your gopros!!! This thread just got SERIOUS!!! lol

BTT - For entertainment.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Just post a copy of the recite and them from now on out if he says anything everyone knows he is a lying piece of shit.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

The thing is, he keeps referencing a reel i never mentioned owning. I mentioned a buddy owning one of every Van Staal fly reel and he claims i stole his and gave it to my buddy. The reels i sold on PFF are spinning reels, again for a buddy. I can provide eBay purchase receipts for the VS i sold. Let me grab that receipt and post it for the VS if my buddy will provide it. He's off his rocker. And maybe a little sour cause i called him out for being a dick about fishing his dock lights. He lives near me on Texar.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Where is his dock? Any fish on it?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

30°26'7.08"n
87°10'59.14"w

Tons of specks.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Well since he is cool with people fishing his dock I will have to try it out and let other know. It can become the next TF dock haha


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

this thread just got awesome!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

In.


----------

